# iPad battery life



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

If there's already a thread on this, someone please direct me there ... otherwise, what are you iPad owners finding to be the actual "in-use" battery life, now that you've had the chance to use the device for several days?  

I know Apple said 10 hours ... but I've been reading times a lot longer than that than (up to a couple of days) ... as well as a lot shorter (i.e., a couple of hours.).  I'm sure it depends on what functions are being used, but I wonder how this is working in real life.

I also specifically wonder how long the battery life is if all it's being used for is reading a book.  If anyone has tested that out, I'd be interested to know, as that would be a true comparison to the kindle.

Thanks!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I use mine off and on all day long. I haven't gotten the battery below 50% yet and I'm charging once a day just so I have less down time while charging. Most of the time I'm actually charging it at 60-70%.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know about battery life, since nobody has had an iPad long enough for the battery to fail, but I can easily get more than a day between charges. I now just keep the charger at my bedside and plug it in every night.

Mike


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh, I might not have been clear ... I didn't mean battery life in the sense of how long before the battery will no longer take or hold a charge; I meant how long the device will run on one charge of the battery before it needs to be charged up again.

Sorry ....


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Stellamaz said:


> Oh, I might not have been clear ...


I have been accused of being more than a little pedantic.  

Mike


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I use my iPad heavily,all sorts of tasks and plenty of video.
I have personally gotten around 13-14hrs on a full charge before getting down to 15%,at which time I charge it.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use my iPad continuously (literally) for 7-10 hours a day, watching video, playing games, and using the internet since I got it.  I start at about 7AM and work on it until about 3 or 4 PM.  It typically gets down to about 20% after about 7 to 9 hours, depending on how many videos I watch.  I haven't read any books on it yet.  I charge it every night, and usually for about an hour or two in the middle of the day lately to make sure it lasts all evening.  The first day it lasted 10 hours but I didn't watch any videos.  I'm also using a bluetooth keyboard for most of that time each day, and that's going to affect it.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I use my iPad continuously (literally) for 7-10 hours a day, watching video, playing games, and using the internet since I got it.


Good grief. How, exactly, did you spend your time _before_ you got the thing?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Good grief. How, exactly, did you spend your time _before_ you got the thing?


LOL well she wasn't playing God finger then!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Good grief. How, exactly, did you spend your time _before_ you got the thing?


I spent 7-9 hours a day on a PC or a laptop. Or watching a movie on the tv while quilting. Now I'm watching movies on my iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Good grief. How, exactly, did you spend your time _before_ you got the thing?


Well, she's got to get her money's worth. . .don't wan the hubby saying "what'd ya buy that thing for, anyway; you never use it" 

Let's see, has had it 10 days, 9 hours a day, that's 90 hours. Take the cost $399? $499? and divide by, oh, let's use a nice round 100. . .it only costs $4 or $5 an hour. And the longer she uses it, the lower the cost.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhh, always have a computer or two going.  Now I have a computer or two and an iPad.  And a Kindle.  Life is good.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy will be the first one to go crazy when the EM pulse shuts down all her electronics.

No.

Wait.

She can at least make quilts. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got a treadle machine, and, gasp, paper books.  And enough fabric and thread to last me years.  I'll be all right.  Just call be Betsy the Quilt Survivalist.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can come here to quilt:  we've got a wood stove.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can come here to quilt: we've got a wood stove.


I don't need to burn anything.


Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't think I'm getting that long on a charge; although maybe I'm just not paying enough attention. I do try to plug it in whenever I can.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I use mine extensively, at least while I'm still infatuated with it! I've not done a solid sitdown with it to verify the ten hours, but I believe it.  I've used it on and off all day at least once, and it still had about 20% charge at the end of the day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't need to burn anything.
> 
> 
> Betsy


I was thinking in terms of staying warm and cooking food. . . . . .. . . .so you can keep quilting!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, thanks!  Good to know...though we do have, well, quilts here to stay warm and a propane gas grill if it comes to that.  So you could come here.  And we even have games that AREN'T on a computer.  But it's good to have options when the EMP comes.  

Betsy


----------



## tedjohn09 (Mar 10, 2010)

I think the same jmiked.


__________________
The Joneses
Kick-Ass


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

battery life sounds decent


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm pleased with the battery life. I'm getting more than the advertised 10 hour charge.

I'll bet the 3G version is going to get less time on a charge, though.


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine has been on for 8 hours straight now and is at 37 per cent.  That's with watching a video for awhile and having the bluetooth keyboard working all day.

Betsy


----------

